# corrió junto a él



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:
"...Moshe se doblara y cayera al suelo. Eva se levantó y corrió junto a su marido gritando." (Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

No estoy segura pero parece que "junto a él" tiene el significado de "hacia él", ¿o no? Literalmente significaría "sie lief neben ihm", pero esto no tendría mucho sentido.




Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

junto a: 
neben
daneben
in der Nähe
dicht bei

Moshe se doblara y cayera al suelo. Eva se levantó y corrió junto a su marido gritando."  
Moshe krümmte sich und fiel zu Boden. Eva stand auf *und lief* schreiend *neben* ihrem Mann *her*.

Das wäre nur ein Vorschlag !


----------



## DanielaKlein

He cortado la frase, por eso falta un poco del contexto. Moshe (el marido) se caye al suelo y se queda tumbado allí. Significa que ya no puede correr y no entiendo por qué pone que Eva corre junto a su marido cuando ya no es capaz ni de levantarse ni de correr.

Feliz Pascua,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

DanielaKlein said:


> He cortado la frase, por eso falta un poco del contexto. Moshe (el marido) se *cae* al suelo y se queda tumbado allí. Significa que ya no puede correr y no entiendo por qué pone que Eva corre junto a su marido cuando ya no es capaz ni de levantarse ni de correr.



Hallo,

"_Correr junto a_" bedeutet hier nicht dass beide nebeneinander laufen, sondern dass sie zu ihm lief.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuesta,
¿pero si "Correr junto a él" significa "zu ihm laufen" cómo expreso entonces "nebeneinander laufen"?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> ¿pero si "Correr junto a él" significa "zu ihm laufen" cómo expreso entonces "nebeneinander laufen"?


correr junto a alguien - zu jemandem laufen (und bei ihm, in seiner unmittelbaren Nähe, an seiner Seite bleiben)
correr hacia alguien - zu jemandem laufen, in jemandes Richtung laufen
correr donde alguien - zu jemandem laufen (wo jemand steht, sitzt, wohnt, arbeitet)

nebeneinander laufen - correr uno junto a(l) otro
neben jemanden herumlaufen - correr alrededor de alguien  
neben jemandem laufen - correr al lado de alguien, cerca de él

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah ok gracias,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

